# Ist das ein allgemeiner Konstruktor?



## ThomasB (23. Nov 2008)

Guten Abend,

Ich weiß nicht ganz genau was ein allgemeiner Konstruktor ist.
Liege ich richtig, wenn ich sage das das ein "ganz normaler" Konstruktor ist so wie folgendes:

```
public class Auto{
	private int kmStand;
	private float verbrauch, tankVolumen, kraftstoffVorrat;
	
	public Auto(int kmStand, float verbrauch, float tankVolumen, float kraftstoffVorrat){
		this.kmStand = kmStand;
		this.verbrauch = verbrauch;
		this.tankVolumen = tankVolumen;
		this.kraftstoffVorrat = kraftstoffVorrat;
	}
```

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Nov 2008)

Als allgemeine Konstruktor (mir sagt das eher Default- oder Standardkonstruktor etwas) wird so was bezeichnet:

```
public Auto() {
      this.kmStand = 0; 
      this.verbrauch = 7.5; 
      this.tankVolumen = 50.0; 
      this.kraftstoffVorrat = 5.0;
}
```
Ein Defaultkonstruktor kann auch leer sein und gar nichts tun, in diesem Beispiel jedoch bringt er das Objekt auf einige sinnvolle Werte.


----------



## ThomasB (23. Nov 2008)

Also ist der allgemeine Konstruktor das gleiche wie ein standardkonstruktor?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Nov 2008)

Sorry, jetzt hab ich aber Müll erzählt.
Ein allgemeiner Konstruktor hat im Gegensatz zu einem Standardkonstruktor eine Parameterliste.
Hier noch mal nachzulesen: http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/java_konstruktoren_de
Insofern liegst du mit deiner Aussage in deinem Eingangspost absolut richtig.

Sorry für die Fehlinformation in meinem ersten Post.


----------



## ThomasB (23. Nov 2008)

somit würde mein Konstruktor zumindest richtig sein, oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Nov 2008)

Absolut.


----------

